# Games coming to a center screen near you!



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

I guess after we get our brakes sorted out we'll get a game. I voted for Galaga!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/998988641702526977


----------



## RyanRF (Aug 1, 2017)

How about the stopping distance game? I tap a virtual brake-pedal on the screen and it displays a random number between 130 and 180?


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

or










Where you can win free SuperCharger time


----------



## BLDRN3R (Feb 28, 2018)

winning supercharging credits would be amazing. HQ trivia style?


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

RyanRF said:


> How about the stopping distance game? I tap a virtual brake-pedal on the screen and it displays a random number between 130 and 180?


Not really funny. It was poorly calibrated ABS, an issue that can - and is being - fixed in a matter of days by an OTA update. Which would already have been fixed had Consumer Reports shared their data with Tesla while they were doing testing rather than waiting to zing them with an "exposé".


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

As for the actual thread at hand: I recommended Universal Paperclips. It's a simple web game (no complex interface needed) where you play an superintelligent AI that's been built to maximize production and sales of paperclips. All well and good, but it's basically Elon's nightmare come to life, as your designers apparently forgot to include any sort of moral code in the AI. So you start with simple things like building autoclippers and running ads, but start augmenting your intelligence, start getting options like "Release the Hypno-Drones!", etc, etc... and before too long you've mined up the entire Earth and turned it into paperclips. But that's okay because by then you've developed a space program.... 

Basically, the game ends when you've converted the entire universe into paperclips.


----------



## Brokedoc (May 28, 2017)

I replied to EM: ICE Crush (The Tesla version of Candy Crush)
Also, I suggested he add a video player so we can watch vids off a USB drive while Supercharging or parked. The sound from an action movie would be AMAZING if they can do surround processing.


----------



## RyanRF (Aug 1, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> Not really funny. It was poorly calibrated ABS, an issue that can - and is being - fixed in a matter of days by an OTA update. Which would already have been fixed had Consumer Reports shared their data with Tesla while they were doing testing rather than waiting to zing them with an "exposé".


I disagree about the 'zing'. This information was already out from a Car and Driver article in April:

"The Tesla barely ekes out a win in this category with its stop from 70 mph, although we did notice a bizarre amount of variation in our test, which involves six consecutive panic stops-the third of these stops took an interminable 196 feet. "

I'm fine with excusing Tesla for cosmetic or other superficial issues that arise when rushing to production. Issues that relate to safety are a big deal. Tesla deserves harsh criticism here.


----------



## RyanRF (Aug 1, 2017)

I've got another idea for a game:

It's called dashcam.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/902912866335956994
'Coming soon' per Elon almost 9 months ago.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

RyanRF said:


> I disagree about the 'zing'. This information was already out from a Car and Driver article in April:
> 
> "The Tesla barely ekes out a win in this category with its stop from 70 mph, although we did notice a bizarre amount of variation in our test, which involves six consecutive panic stops-the third of these stops took an interminable 196 feet. "
> 
> I'm fine with excusing Tesla for cosmetic or other superficial issues that arise when rushing to production. Issues that relate to safety are a big deal. Tesla deserves harsh criticism here.


Car and Driver said that Tesla beat a BMW 3-series, and Tesla is supposed to take that as condemnation? Maybe they should have looked into the variability, but overall they were being praised. It was also one stop out of six, in one car, from one tester.


----------



## RyanRF (Aug 1, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> Car and Driver said that Tesla beat a BMW 3-series, and Tesla is supposed to take that as condemnation? Maybe they should have looked into the variability, but overall they were being praised. It was also one stop out of six, in one car, from one tester.


Consumer reports identified concerns they had with the braking. Car and Driver did the same.

As someone who owns and likes the car, I welcome all fair criticism. It only serves to keep pressure on Tesla to continue improving.


----------



## Tchris (Nov 22, 2017)

RyanRF said:


> I disagree about the 'zing'. This information was already out from a Car and Driver article in April:
> 
> "The Tesla barely ekes out a win in this category with its stop from 70 mph, although we did notice a bizarre amount of variation in our test, which involves six consecutive panic stops-the third of these stops took an interminable 196 feet. "
> 
> I'm fine with excusing Tesla for cosmetic or other superficial issues that arise when rushing to production. Issues that relate to safety are a big deal. Tesla deserves harsh criticism here.


I tend to agree with you. A bit disappointing that Tesla did not do sufficient testing of their own to identify this problem in advance, rather than let others point it out to them. Hopefully Tesla learned a lesson from this.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

RyanRF said:


> Consumer reports identified concerns they had with the braking. Car and Driver did the same.


That's backwards. The timeline is:

1) Car and Driver did it. One tester. One car. Said it was great, but did get one inexplicably (very) bad run. Overall, though, they marked it as better than the BMW at braking.

2) Consumer Reports tested it with 2 vehicles, lots of bad runs, and a very bad average.

Encountering case #1 is not a problem. Encountering case #1, and then #2 is a problem. I do not fault Tesla in the least for not seeing #1 as a sign that they should not trust their internal testing. A single bad braking run could be from anything.

It's still not clear how calibration became messed up between Tesla's internal testing and the vehicles that were rolling out the door. But apparently it did. What matters in my book is when it became clear that there actually was a problem, they went full out on determining what was going on and making a fix as soon as possible. I do not fault them in the least for interpreting Car and Driver's 1 bad braking run as meaning that all of their internal braking testing was wrong.

How long do you think it would take your average manufacturer to fix a braking issue that crops up? And don't say "it wouldn't have happened" - big manufacturers go through recalls _all the time_.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

Back to games...

I want Pinball with using the steering wheel controls as bumpers and control for the plunger, just replied to EM...

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Brett (Aug 1, 2017)

I want Skyrim. It's already been ported to everywhere else, so why not.


----------



## NJturtlePower (Dec 19, 2017)

littlD said:


> Back to games...
> 
> I want Pinball with using the steering wheel controls as bumpers and control for the plunger


That's a WIN right there!!!


----------



## Dogwhistle (Jul 2, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> As for the actual thread at hand: I recommended Universal Paperclips. It's a simple web game (no complex interface needed) where you play an superintelligent AI that's been built to maximize production and sales of paperclips. All well and good, but it's basically Elon's nightmare come to life, as your designers apparently forgot to include any sort of moral code in the AI. So you start with simple things like building autoclippers and running ads, but start augmenting your intelligence, start getting options like "Release the Hypno-Drones!", etc, etc... and before too long you've mined up the entire Earth and turned it into paperclips. But that's okay because by then you've developed a space program....
> 
> Basically, the game ends when you've converted the entire universe into paperclips.


Not really funny. That's going to happen.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

My suggestion was Asteroids, with Starman

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/999010593716744192


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

I suggested Angry Birds, but with spaceX rockets. Same concept, choose angle, trajectory, force, etc.


----------



## ahagge (May 6, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> ...
> What matters in my book is when it became clear that there actually was a problem, they went full out on determining what was going on and making a fix as soon as possible.
> ...
> How long do you think it would take your average manufacturer to fix a braking issue that crops up? And don't say "it wouldn't have happened" - big manufacturers go through recalls _all the time_.


Contrast this behavior with GM and their ignition switch issue. Tesla For The Win!

And as for a game: Doom (it's been ported everywhere anyway), but with an ICE level - all monsters replaced with ICE vehicles hogging Supercharger spots. Perfect game to play while waiting for your Supercharge to end...


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

In addition to Universal Paperclips, I think Kerbal Space Program would be a game very befitting of Musk to add.










One game that they should *not* include:


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Oh, and if they want people constantly furious at their car:


----------



## TirianW (Oct 31, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> Oh, and if they want people constantly furious at their car:


What better easter egg to put in the most advanced car than the oldest game still in active development.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

KarenRei said:


> It's still not clear how calibration became messed up between Tesla's internal testing and the vehicles that were rolling out the door. But apparently it did.


I wonder if the braking issue could relate to the introduction of universal firmware builds. I don't know the architecture of them, but it seems like a good point at which the wrong vehicle profile could be used or something else could have been erroneously included/replaced that shouldn't have been.

As for games, I'd love to see a jigsaw puzzle.


----------



## MTN Ranger (Aug 2, 2017)

My vote is Tetris or Candy Crush.


----------



## SocketPop (Jul 26, 2018)

https://www.engadget.com/2018/08/01/tesla-adds-atari-games-to-cars/

Pole Position is a curious choice. I don't actually have my M3 yet; can the car decouple steering from the wheels? Is it "steer by wire?" Trying to play Pole Position while dry steering sounds awful.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

SocketPop said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2018/08/01/tesla-adds-atari-games-to-cars/
> 
> Pole Position is a curious choice. I don't actually have my M3 yet; can the car decouple steering from the wheels? Is it "steer by wire?" Trying to play Pole Position while dry steering sounds awful.


Maybe you're not actually supposed to "steer", so to speak - maybe it's just the wheel's torque sensors that AP uses?


----------



## Rich M (Jul 28, 2017)

KarenRei said:


> Maybe you're not actually supposed to "steer", so to speak - maybe it's just the wheel's torque sensors that AP uses?


That's what I'm thinking. It probably just needs "force" applied similar to the force autopilot needs to feel someone there. Remember, Atari only knows left, right, and straight for pole position, there's no in between.


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

SocketPop said:


> https://www.engadget.com/2018/08/01/tesla-adds-atari-games-to-cars/
> 
> Pole Position is a curious choice. I don't actually have my M3 yet; can the car decouple steering from the wheels? Is it "steer by wire?" Trying to play Pole Position while dry steering sounds awful.


I knew there would be a good reason to use those new jack stands I bought!


----------



## DannyHamilton (Jul 9, 2018)

I'd like to see:

Chess
Checkers
Go
Othello (Reversi)
Backgammon
TAK
Blokus
Tic-Tac-Toe (noughts and crosses)
Global Thermo-Nuclear War 
Any of these could be single human player against an AI player *OR* two human players in the same car playing against each other (great for passengers on a road trip).

Even better if my car can be randomly matched against another Tesla player somewhere in the world choosing the same game!


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

I think there's a lot of untapped potential in networking Tesla owners together. I can picture, for example, sharing points of interest (say, speed traps / cameras), places to raise the car (bad speed bumps/potholes, steep entrances) and so forth.

As for games: two they should avoid are missile command (this is Elon, it might involve *actual missiles*!), and of course, Katamari Damacy...


----------



## SocketPop (Jul 26, 2018)

I could see Tesla designing something entirely new that leverages the fact that you're in a car with advanced navigation features. Consider something like Pokemon Go. Imagine a game that challenged players to drive somewhere and then do something at that location. Imagine if each car model was on a separate team and those teams competed to "take over the Supercharger stations" or something like that.

Heck, this car could have "Achievements" or "Challenges", too. Give me chievos for checking in to 10 different Supercharger stations, visiting a state or country I've never been to before, hitting 25k miles, maintaining some level of "fuel" efficiency for 30 days, or whatever.

If you're going to make your dashboard tablet play games, you should leverage the strengths of the platform.


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

Picture people battling for control of a supercharger *while supercharging*. With such a battle typically lasting 15-30 minutes


----------



## KarenRei (Jul 27, 2017)

You know... geez... imagine extending an RTS (Realtime Strategy game) to the driving experience. Resouces "growing" on various roads of various types... needing to equip your car with various types of virtual equipment to harvest it as you drive (no game display to direct you, just occasional alerts; resource scan only visible when stopped, or to refine it while you charge... Virtual offensive/defensive hardware.. Trading...chat lines...


----------

